# Lapierre Öl/Luft Dämpfer (X-Control 310 2008)



## Jaypeare (30. September 2010)

Hat jemand zufällig ein technisches Handbuch, eine Wartungsanleitung, Explosionszeichnung, ... irgendwas in der Art? Oder Erfahrung mit Zerlegung/Wartung dieses Dämpfers?


----------



## hopfer (30. September 2010)

Hast du schon mal einen Fox RP2 oder RP23 Dämpfer zerlegt?
wenn ja sollte der LP für dich auch kein Problem darstellen.
wenn du allerdings Neuling in diesem Bereich bist würde ich dir empfehlen die Finger davon zu lassen und den Dämpfer z.B. zu einem Foren Mitglied zu schicken welcher einen Dämpfer service anbietet.

EDIT: ist der Dämpfer nicht ein gelabelter Manitou?

grüße, Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (30. September 2010)

Nein, aber irgendwann muss man ja mal anfangen. Falls er kaputt geht, verbuche ich das als Lehrgeld.



hopfer schrieb:


> EDIT: ist der Dämpfer nicht ein gelabelter Manitou?



Keine Ahnung. Wenn das so wäre, wäre das eine wertvolle Info, denn von Manitou gibts sicher entsprechende Dokumente.

So sieht er aus:


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich tippe auf einen Manitou Radium, sieht jedenfalls identisch aus. 
@Jaypeare: Du hast doch das 100mm Modell, wieviel Hub des Dämpfers nutzt du aus?


----------



## Jaypeare (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja, dürfte ein älterer Radium ohne Lockout und anderes Gedöns sein. Zumindest war das auch das Ergebnis meiner "Ermittlungen". Den müsste ich doch eigentlich einfach aufschrauben können, oder?

@Waldschleicher: Wenn ich den Hinterbau nach Sag-Anzeige einstelle knapp über 50%. Allerdings ist er mir dann zu bockig. Fahre im Moment mit etwas mehr Sag und nutze so ca. 2/3 des FW.


----------



## hopfer (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

hab leider vergessen zu suchen

Aufschrauben kannst du ihn auf jeden fall. vorher solltest du allerdings die Buchsen auspressen und die LUFT ABLASSEN!
so kannst du  zumindest schon mal einen "Luftkammer service" machen.
am besten tust du wenn du ihn wieder zusammen baust auch etwas Motoröl mit in die Luftkammer das reduziert dann die Reibung. (geeignetes fett sollte trotzdem auf die Dichtungen)

hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt das du die Luft ablassen solltest bevor du anfängst?


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Oktober 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt das du die Luft ablassen solltest bevor du anfängst?



Das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. 

Danke für die kurze Anleitung. Eine Frage noch: Was ist "geeignetes Fett"? Da verkauft ja jeder Gabel/Dämpferhersteller irgendein absurd teures Superduperspezialfett mit klangvollem Namen, mit dem der Dämpfer natürlich sofort dreimal so gut funktioniert wie vorher. Wenn man aber was anderes nimmt, geht er sofort kaputt, in Einzelfällen kann er sogar unvermittelt explodieren und den Rahmen zerstören. 

Geht da irgendein beliebiges synthetisches Fett, das die Dichtungen nicht angreift? Lagerfett oder sowas?


----------



## hopfer (7. Oktober 2010)

ich für meinen teil verwende das Rock shox zeug.
habe mit anderen Sachen eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht weil sich viele andere fett mit ÖL nur sehr schlecht verbinden oder aber feinste Partikel enthalten (z.B. Teflonfett)
welche wenn man das fett für gleitbuchsen verwendet für höhere Reibung sorgen (Beispiel Federgabel).
Daher ratte ich von Lagerfetten ab.
ansonsten geht eigentlich jedes Synthetische fett. das Problem ist das man solche guten fette meist nicht als Privatperson im Einzelhandel bekommt.
und wenn ich eins im Interne bestellen muss wo noch 7E Versand drauf kommen kann ich mir auch gleich das Rock shox zeug kaufen...
Würth währe z.B. auch eine gute anlaufstelle.


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. Oktober 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> @Waldschleicher: Wenn ich den Hinterbau nach Sag-Anzeige einstelle knapp über 50%. Allerdings ist er mir dann zu bockig. Fahre im Moment mit etwas mehr Sag und nutze so ca. 2/3 des FW.



Okay, deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen.
Was das Fett angeht, es soll lithiumfrei sein. Daher würde ich nicht unbedingt "irgendwas" nehmen. Klar ist die Judy Butter teuer, aber die kleine Büchse reicht auch Jahre...


----------

